# Obama-Islam



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Quite a bit taken out of context but still some interesting things to note in here.
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tCAffMSWSzY#t=28


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I would say what have we done, but it was not we it was what have they done. I like many take no responsibility for Obama NONE.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

this is pathetic!


----------



## ND Native (Mar 12, 2004)

Here is a quote from the speech

"The enduring faith of over a billion people is so much bigger than the narrow hatred of a few."

What is your interpretation of that statement? Did he just call Americans a bunch of close minded haters of muslims?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

No,I think he was saying the faith of the many muslims shouldn't be clouded by the 'few' radical muslims.
Valid?Therein lies the argument to me.IMO there are entire countries of muslims that hate/wish to hurt the US,not just a few radicals.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

duckp said:


> No,I think he was saying the faith of the many muslims shouldn't be clouded by the 'few' radical muslims.
> Valid?Therein lies the argument to me.IMO there are entire countries of Muslims that hate/wish to hurt the US,not just a few radicals.


I agree that is what Obama was saying. I don't believe it, and I doubt Obama believes it, but he want us all to believe it. I think there are a lot, perhaps, no I'm sure the majority of Muslims hate us. I just can't figure out if Obama is a Muslim, or just hates the American way of life, or both. I think I'll bet on both. 
One thing I am sure of, and that is he is Marxist. I was watching Glen Beck this afternoon, and he had some quotes, and clips. When in college Obama said he picked his friends carefully. Yup, he liked the Marxist professors. Remember he also said his most influential author was Marx. When his grandfather thought he needed a black person as a mentor he picked a Marxist in Hawaii to mentor Obama as a child. The guy was abandon by his communist father, then his atheist activist mother so she could go to (forget, Pakistan maybe). Anyway, the guy has been surrounded with radicals all through life. All hated the American form of government and economy.


----------

